# Planting Crypts.



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a new C.Wendtii potted in a bunch (with that rock wool stuff) and was wondering if you plant crypts individually or do you keep the whole bunch in the rock wool and plant them all as one plant?


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I believe that with C.Wentii you would want to remove the rock wool before planting. My reasoning is that Wentii's root system grows quite large which will keep the plant rooted just fine.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I always remove the rock wool from the C. wendtii plants that I get and then either replant them in one big group or separate them out. Either way they will develop an extensive root system and they really like it if you dose with iron.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Remove the rockwool and plant them about 1.5" apart or so in a group. They'll fill in from there forming a nice bush of wendtii in a month or two.


----------

